# Started my trunk today.......



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Heres the 12" Concept subs.....


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Heres the box im building.... 3/4" Partical Board, then seald with silicone.











Last edited by DownLow350 at Jan 18 2004, 05:23 PM


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Another shot...


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

:0 Test fitting it...


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

:thumbsup: looks good. what are you gonna do about an amp rack. :dunno:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Just going to mount it behind the box.  I have a ZR600. I think they are too ugly to show, so Im just going to hide it.  I still need to biuld the sides, and the floor of the trunk yet. :biggrin:


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

bracing???


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD_@Jan 19 2004, 07:07 AM
> *bracing???*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Think I need it? What do you recomend?


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Jan 18 2004, 05:25 PM
> *:0 Test fitting it...
> 
> 
> ...


 No room for juice


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwood+Jan 19 2004, 09:59 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (94Fleetwood @ Jan 19 2004, 09:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DownLow350_@Jan 18 2004, 05:25 PM
> *:0  Test fitting it...
> 
> 
> ...


No room for juice [/b][/quote]
Actually there is. Only 2 pumps, and around 4-6 batteries. Not this year though.


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Jan 19 2004, 10:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Jan 19 2004, 10:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually there is. Only 2 pumps, and around 4-6 batteries. Not this year though. [/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Jan 19 2004, 08:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Jan 19 2004, 08:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JeremyD_@Jan 19 2004, 07:07 AM
> *bracing???*


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Think I need it? What do you recomend?[/b][/quote]
I cant exactly see inside the enclosure. But, going from what I can see, The sides seem like they will be fine due to there size and the way the enclosure is contructed. But I would definately add some bracing between the front and rear of the enclosure, and possibly top to bottom. Seeing as its a simple sealed enclosure, some raw 2x2" stock would work fine for bracing. Cut it to fit snugly lengthwise between the panels you are bracing, and simply screw it in from the outside of the enclosure. It will make a world of difference. 



Last edited by JeremyD at Jan 19 2004, 10:42 AM


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD+Jan 19 2004, 11:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JeremyD @ Jan 19 2004, 11:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant exactly see inside the enclosure. But, going from what I can see, The sides seem like they will be fine due to there size and the way the enclosure is contructed. But I would definately add some bracing between the front and rear of the enclosure, and possibly top to bottom. Seeing as its a simple sealed enclosure, some raw 2x2" stock would work fine for bracing. Cut it to fit snugly lengthwise between the panels you are bracing, and simply screw it in from the outside of the enclosure. It will make a world of difference.[/b][/quote]
I already did it.  :biggrin: I just did it from fron to back, in the center. Thanks man. :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

:0 Cut the mirror and the face plate today. The white sheet is the mirror with paper on it to prevent scratching. Here are just some random test fitting pics. 











Last edited by DownLow350 at Jan 21 2004, 05:06 PM


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

Its coming along nicely so far. Nice work.

How are you going to finish it? Fiberglass, vinyl, tweed, carpet, or something else?


----------



## cor3ypwnsyou690 (Nov 11, 2003)

that is looking mad good.. congrats on the build... let us know how its sounds when ur done


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD_@Jan 21 2004, 06:44 PM
> *Its coming along nicely so far. Nice work.
> 
> How are you going to finish it? Fiberglass, vinyl, tweed, carpet, or something else?*


 Its the same material I used on my interior.  Thanks for all the props. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

damn thats pretty nice. thats kinda wut i wanna do for a caddi wit tha mirror and shit. how are u gonna mount tha cover thing (face plate)???


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin_@Jan 21 2004, 10:57 PM
> *damn thats pretty nice. thats kinda wut i wanna do for a caddi wit tha mirror and shit. how are u gonna mount tha cover thing (face plate)???*


 well, it has to be removable, so it will probally just be wedged together with the side pieces. If it was glued to the box, I wouldnt be able to get it out.


----------



## 87porsche (Apr 24, 2002)

what did u use to cut out the speaker holes in the mirror??


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87porsche_@Jan 23 2004, 05:13 PM
> *what did u use to cut out the speaker holes in the mirror??*


 A dremel tool.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

amn that looks..... Pretty fuckin sweet! I might consider using mirrors in my next box design now. :0


----------



## BdyWarmHeartAnemik (Oct 19, 2003)

wheres the weather stripping :0


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BdyWarmHeartAnemik_@Jan 25 2004, 03:33 PM
> *wheres the weather stripping :0*


 Not put on yet! :0 :uh:


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

:0


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Jan 25 2004, 03:30 PM
> *amn that looks..... Pretty fuckin sweet! I might consider using mirrors in my next box design now. :0 *


 :biggrin: Thanks man.


----------



## BdyWarmHeartAnemik (Oct 19, 2003)

is the sub ring mounted onto the mirror or is it a peferfect cut? if its mounted on u might be worried bout cracking the mirror?


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BdyWarmHeartAnemik_@Jan 25 2004, 03:50 PM
> *is the sub ring mounted onto the mirror or is it a peferfect cut? if its mounted on u might be worried bout cracking the mirror?*


 nope. The mirror fits around the sub.


----------



## 87porsche (Apr 24, 2002)

what kind of dremel bit did u use, and how did you keep tha glass from cracking(or did you use plexi??) im thinkin bout using mirror for my box with my 15's, any info would be appreciated


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Jan 25 2004, 03:07 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Feb 18 2004, 06:23 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks good :thumbsup:  can't wait to see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

:biggrin: Thanks.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Got the sides all done. Just need to finish mudding the trunk latch, and repaint all the inside of the trunk. (Under the lid, water gully, hinges, ect.) :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

im sure youve worked it out but where is the amp going?


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Feb 20 2004, 05:12 PM
> *im sure youve worked it out but where is the amp going?*


 It's behind the mirror, next to the box.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

............With the subs mounted. :biggrin:


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

very nice, are you planning on juicing your car or bagging it.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville_@Feb 22 2004, 10:49 AM
> *very nice, are you planning on juicing your car or bagging it.*


 I dont know yet. And IF I do either, It wont be for a year or three.  :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Feb 23 2004, 06:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Feb 23 2004, 06:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--91lacdeville_@Feb 22 2004, 10:49 AM
> *very nice,  are you planning on juicing your car or bagging it.*


I dont know yet. And IF I do either, It wont be for a year or three.  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Hey man, looks good. You should put a long mirror on the floor, too. You can make it removeable to make it easier to clean and shit. Mirrors and plexi are my specialty, i'll post picks when I get a damn scanner...


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn+Feb 23 2004, 06:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (usojohn @ Feb 23 2004, 06:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, looks good. You should put a long mirror on the floor, too. You can make it removeable to make it easier to clean and shit. Mirrors and plexi are my specialty, i'll post picks when I get a damn scanner...[/b][/quote]
Yeah, Id like to see them.


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

clean work.. what cant u do?? :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

I guess I never posted a final pic, so.....


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

You do great work man  :thumbsup:


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

where do u guys get your mirror, and how do u cut it?


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

looks great!! what'd you use for the side panels, floor and box cover? and howd you get it to fit so perfectly?


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Feb 2 2005, 03:34 PM
> *looks great!! what'd you use for the side panels, floor and box cover? and howd you get it to fit so perfectly?
> [snapback]2674852[/snapback]​*


 just so you know, this topic is a year old.


----------

